# Cameras



## robo mantis

What kind of cameras do you guys have for taking very close pictures of mantids. (like face shots of nymphs). Because i am getting a camera for a graduation present and i want to know what to get.


----------



## OGIGA

Get something with good macro capabilities. I don't know if you're going "consumer" or "prosumer" but I know you can attach macro lens to prosumer ones. I think Jenn uses a Canon S3 with a macro attachment. For cameras like mine, Canon A520, don't expect too much out of it.


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis

I have;nt got a macro lens, but get I suggest a Canon, Nikon are very expensive and really thier capabilities are not all that much better than Canon. Wait as long as you can, as the saying goes; _'every year the technology doubles and the price halves'_

Ive got a Canon EOS 350D.  

If you really wanted to splash out (or your parents :wink: ) then there is a Nikon (dont know which model) but its shooting at 16megapixels and the body (no lens) is selling here at around £6000!!

Also, check eBay, mostly at least £100 cheaper than the camera shops over here. Good luck, and tell us what you get


----------



## robo mantis

Yeah i was thinking canon but i got to figure out what model.


----------



## robo mantis

It looks like i'm getting a CanonEOS 350D


----------



## Rick

Have an olympus C 740 right now but it's getting replaced with a Nikon D-80 as soon as I save up a grand.


----------



## robo mantis

Hmm do you think the canon EOS 350D would be able to get a realy close picture of a nymph?


----------



## OGIGA

That's a DSLR, right? As long as you have the lens, you can do anything. Unfortunately, lens can be more expensive than cameras...


----------



## robo mantis

I got a different camer with a $40 macro lens


----------



## hibiscusmile

I have a sony with nice lenses, doesn't matter though, BECAUSE I cannot figure out how to upload the photos here All this computing I do and this has stumped me. Go figure.....


----------



## OGIGA

I haven't used Photobucket, but it seems like most people here use it. That's where images can be hosted.


----------



## robo mantis

exactly  I got the same stuff Jenn has and she gets beautiful pictures.


----------



## wuwu

i have the canon 350D aka REBEL XT in america, with the canon 100mm f/2.8 USM macro. that's the set up i use for macro shots. just keep in mind proper lighting is CRUCIAL for good macro shots.


----------



## robo mantis

Yeah i'm trying to figure out how to make a photo shooting place.


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis

Hey seems like alot of people have the Canon 350D, the Us version is called 'Rebel'. This is adequate, it comes down to lenses in the end, im not too sure about macro lens, what does drizzt use?

:!: There is a post where someone has shown how to make a photo booth for thier mantids, it was a cardboard box with an open side, with holes covered in tissue-paper on the sides and top to allow soft light in, then the mantid was put on a suitable bundle of rafia or stick.


----------



## robo mantis

i saw that i'm just trying to get more ideas together.


----------



## athicks

Hey robo mantis  

Cameras are something I can talk about! lol

As the market stands you probably want to go with Canon because their bodies give a lot better performance than Nikon bodies. Nikon picture tend to look more "flat" compared to the Canon equivalents. They also have a wider current lens selection which is more important.

Canon has a great variety of macro lenses. You actually should plan to spend more money on your lenses than the body that you buy because the lenses really make the picture.

Also, if you have the money, you may want to invest in one of the professional instead of prosumer bodies (the Rebel line). Especially in the Canon line this adds a lot of extra functions. The most important of these added functions for macro photography is "mirror lockup." It is where the mirror that usually flips up on the SLR while taking the photo, flips up beforehand to minimize vibrations conducted to the sensor.

Also, you need a tripod and flash(es).

If I may reccomend a body: go with the Canon 20D (~800), which is a great camera. Or the 10D that you can pick up used for $500-ish. Don't spring for the 30D because there is no technical advance since the 20D (just a bigger screen and price).

Then go for the 100mm macro lens Canon offers (~$500). Or, to spend less and get used to taking photos get the "50mm compact macro" (~$250). It has half the magnification of the 100mm but can be upgraded later with the "lifesize converter" to get full macro.

If you get really adventurous later on you can get the MP-E 65mm 1-5x which is a specialized macro lens that can fill the photo with a grain of rice on it's 5x magnification!


----------



## robo mantis

I got the camera and lens but i need a lens converter :? Now i just have to get my dad to buy it with his paypal.


----------



## Asa

Your dad will let you spend a 1000 bucks without a complaint?! Wow, lucky!


----------



## robo mantis

No its my grad present. Also we went cheaper than that.


----------



## Asa

Oh. Still, when I was young we didn't hav-

Just kiddin' no lecture this time.


----------



## robo mantis

lol


----------



## athicks

What did you get if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## robo mantis

A Canon powershot S3 IS with a raynox macro lens.


----------



## Asa

And it cost?


----------



## ThorEH

> As the market stands you probably want to go with Canon because their bodies give a lot better performance than Nikon bodies. Nikon picture tend to look more "flat" compared to the Canon equivalents. They also have a wider current lens selection which is more important. Canon has a great variety of macro lenses. You actually should plan to spend more money on your lenses than the body that you buy because the lenses really make the picture.


Rubbish, you get just as good performance with a Nikon! With Sigma and Tamron both making quality lenses for Nikon (and Canon) u get just as big a variety of lenses to Nikon  

If you're in for a budget DSLR, check out Nikons D40x, which outperforms the equivalent Canon on picture-quality (according to all the test I've read )

But one things right, put you're money in the lenses !

My recommandtion for a dedicated macro-lens would be Sigma EX 105mm f/2.8 DG Macro

Which is the lens I've used on the pics I've posted

bw

Thor Håkonsen

Norway


----------



## Asa

Guess it's all opinion.


----------



## robo mantis

I'm happy with what i got.


----------



## athicks

Go Canon!


----------



## athicks

But really, it's the person that takes the photos, not the camera.


----------



## robo mantis

Athicks got a point


----------



## ThorEH

> But really, it's the person that takes the photos, not the camera.


Offcourse, but why are you then first telling you that Canon is the best.. and then when I'm telling you it's not, it's suddenly all up to the photographer  (which I offcource agree with you on)

Just look what Igor Siwanowicz can do with a Canon 20D, then just imagine what he could do with a Nikon


----------



## robo mantis

I hear Nikons are expensive and they are if i went nikon i would lose 1k


----------



## ThorEH

Thats rubbish  

Here's some prices :

Nikon D40

Canon 400D (XTi) 10mpx, body only : $662

Nikon D40x 10mpx, body only : $649

The Nikon is a camera that comes better out the comparisontest between the two, then especially on userfriendlieness and picture quality.

Both prices from b&amp;h photo in the US


----------



## Asa

> Thats rubbish  Here's some prices :
> 
> Nikon D40
> 
> Canon 400D (XTi) 10mpx, body only : $662
> 
> Nikon D40x 10mpx, body only : $649
> 
> The Nikon is a camera that comes better out the comparisontest between the two, then especially on userfriendlieness and picture quality.
> 
> Both prices from b&amp;h photo in the US


Umm, that's expensive. I'm not really seeing how Nikon and Canon are really any different. I doubt he's really planning on doing photography for a living, just an enjoyable pastime.


----------



## robo mantis

yes what asa said its for mantis photography.


----------



## OGIGA

Really? I think that's really cheap. We're talking about professional photography, aren't we? And I hope that's not going to be used for ONLY mantises.


----------



## robo mantis

No its now my camera for taking all kinds of pictures but i'm being careful with it.


----------



## athicks

> Offcourse, but why are you then first telling you that Canon is the best.. and then when I'm telling you it's not, it's suddenly all up to the photographer  (which I offcource agree with you on) Just look what Igor Siwanowicz can do with a Canon 20D, then just imagine what he could do with a Nikon


Well, Canon is the best. I was just trying to avoid trying to prove my opinion  

It is hard to convert anyone from the equipment that they use because of the huge costs associated with selling lenses, flashes and bodies and then re-buying everything. Because of these inherent difficulties, to some extent, you can never impartially examine the benefits of either side's (Nikon vs. Canon) arguements unless you are new to the camera world.

Also, you get used to the equipment that you are using. If you have a technical handicap of high noise while using your higher ISO settings you are going to start shooting longer exposures and composing your shots differently. You'll even start to THINK differently about how to photograph situations.

However, if for a few minutes, we abandoned all preconceptions and began to look up reviews and technical comparisons we will begin to see differences emerge.

Canon always has a better dynamic range because of a better sensor design. (except in the case of the Nikon D1x which had a beautiful sensor.)

Nikon frequently offers faster shooting speeds of 5fps compared to Canon's often 3fps.

Canon offers better noise performance and less flattening of dynamic range as ISO increases. (once again due to their sensors)

Nikon offers better ergonomics and pop up flashes even in some of their higher models like the D200. (Where they don't really need a pop-up flash.)

The differences go on and on. And, in the end you have to fall to your own preferences of what feels right.

And, what 'feels right' for the most people probably is right. (Democracy?) You can think of market share as people casting votes for their favored brands. Canon leads, way above Nikon.



> Here's some prices :Nikon D40
> 
> Canon 400D (XTi) 10mpx, body only : $662
> 
> Nikon D40x 10mpx, body only : $649


Also, price is not a good indicator of quality. Canon and Nikon have to be similarly priced as that is such a huge consideration for 99% of all consumers. You price what the market will bear.


----------



## OGIGA

I might kill all the "what's better" discussion by saying this: You can't really say which one is better because we're making horizontal comparisons. That just means we're comparing different things and different people will like different things. Think about it like comparing a Toyota Corolla and a Toyota Sequoia. Some people really like Corollas because it suits their needs/wants very well.


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis

I second that...but GO CANON! heh  

Whatever you find does the job is good for you, me for example I dont like the style of Olympus SLR's, they are way too small, espcially the D500 model (I could be wrong).

Any decent camera shop will let you handle any models you are interested in before you commit to buy..  

I suggest flicking through Digital Photography Review (dpreview.com), its all in $$ and seems kinda handy.. The Nikon D40 for example.. http://forums.dpreview.com/forums/read.asp...essage=22340392

If you can get a Nikon D2X...works out around $5000  

http://www.calumetphoto.co.uk/item/355-000A/

Happy Snapping!


----------



## robo mantis

Yeah i found the right stuff i got it like 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Asa

I like the olympus style, because I don't want a whole lot of attachments and what nots.


----------



## robo mantis

True


----------

